# WTB Z31 Body KITS



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

PLEase help me!
i need a website where i can acutally purchase body kits for a 87 300zx!
wings west would be best but others are accepted too!
surely tehre are some pages that sell z31 body kits!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Please learn to search!

http://www.az-zbum.com/information.body.kits.shtml


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Google is your friend.


----------



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

noobs i know those sites
if u try the azbum none of the links work!
and google is shit!
if u people dopnt have what i ask for why bother replying!


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Dude, sorry, but if those two don't know others, they probably dont exist...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

onefast87 said:


> noobs i know those sites
> if u try the azbum none of the links work!
> and google is shit!
> if u people dopnt have what i ask for why bother replying!



Ha noob? Then why bother coming here?

Get em Eric he used "shit"


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

onefast87 said:


> noobs i know those sites
> if u try the azbum none of the links work!
> and google is shit!
> if u people dopnt have what i ask for why bother replying!


Please control yourself? Let me correct you in saying that you are the new one here since the others that have responded to you have a lot more post then you. BTW, you asked for help and you got it so be respectful. To be respected you must earn it first, ok?

You vets. please be a little more friendlier?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

onefast87 said:


> noobs i know those sites
> if u try the azbum none of the links work!
> and google is shit!
> if u people dopnt have what i ask for why bother replying!


I'm assuming you didn't read the EVERYBODY READ sticky at the top of this sections main page. I don't allow that sort of language here.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

onefast87 said:


> noobs i know those sites
> if u try the azbum none of the links work!
> and google is shit!
> if u people dopnt have what i ask for why bother replying!


 Google owns you. http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/search?encquery=23813724275773de8ce50eb94beb27d1c0558e10c3563f80&invocationType=keyword_rollover&ie=UTF-8 Oh, and guess what site is listed as the #1 and #2 option.....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=83APP

go to the bottom of the page on ZBUMs site. And you know what is funny I clicked the links and the majority of them work. I'm sorry if you have an attitude problem, but I tried to help you. Sorry if you are that big of a n00b/ricer. And I'm guessing you have an 87NA so your car is far from fast k bye have a nice day.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

onefast87 said:


> noobs i know those sites
> if u try the azbum none of the links work!
> and google is shit!
> if u people dopnt have what i ask for why bother replying!


You must be a complete idiot then. Only one link doesn't work when I tried it. And that was the Cross Factory link. It doesn't even work on their site.

:loser:


----------



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

ok ya some of the links work
but when u try to irder from those sites u cant, they dont carry the stuff


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

onefast87 said:


> ok ya some of the links work
> but when u try to irder from those sites u cant, they dont carry the stuff


Have you actually picked up the phone and called them?

I make no guarantees about availability. I just have pictures of what was available at one time or another. Online ordering may not always be possible. Try picking up the phone if you're serious.


----------

